# Audio horror tales for the dead of night



## FearMan (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi:

Just started a new website called www.feartracks.com and our first offerings are a set of fully produced AUDIO _horror/mystery tales_ called Twisted Rhymes. These and others aired on Sirius/XM for a few years and are now available as individual mp3 downloads (for personal enjoyment only) at a nominal charge.

I've been doing custom audio and visual work for Pro Haunted Attractions since 1995 but wanted to also provide home haunters and Halloween Aficionados some fun stuff that's extremely affordable. We'll be adding more productions as time permits...

Excerpts can be heard at feartracks.com.

The tracks span a variety of subject matter and time periods and are as follows:

1 WHEN THE FULL MOON COMES RISING
- - - Anna Mae Brill turned witch seeks revenge on a King & his Kingdom

2 PATIENT # 9
- - - A woman's car breaks down near a dark forest / seeks help / bad move (a video excerpt on facebook/youtube)

3 COBWEBS & CANDLELIGHT
- - - A woman's ghost haunts an old country house...a visitor intervenes 

4 ROYAL BLOOD
- - - It was a lovely affair...a marvelous fair...until a privileged few are invited to the King's secret room

5 VOODOO
- - -Thieves steal islander's gold and begin to experience unexplained pain as distant drums and chanting begins

6 CAPTAIN MacKNEE
- - -Old Sea Cap recall's a dreaded decision beside a harbor tavern's fire

7 CUP a' JOE
- - - Traveling salesman uncovers evil secret in an all night diner

8 AND NOTHING MORE
- - - Former Irish detective investigates ghostly mystery at an old Bed & Breakfast in Ireland

9 MUSICAL MURDER MYSTERY
- - - Musicians are being murdered in NYC...strange note left behind 

10 IN LAREDO 1857
- - - Old Marshall experiences an all too familiar occurrence with a dying stranger

If you like what you hear, please give us a little lift with a like on our new facebook page called feartracks.com

THANKS!
FearMan


----------

